# Problème EPSON SX218.



## jro44 (23 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir une imprimante multi-fonction _*EPSON SX218*_. Le scanner marche très bien, la photocopieuse de même mais je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner l'imprimante correctement : l'impression est horrible et les couleur sont à peine présentes :mouais:

En effet, je n'arrive pas à la configurer et j'ai l'impression de ne pas avoir les bons pilotes même si j'ai installé les derniers disponibles sur le site d'EPSON. L'installation sur CD s'est pourtant déroulée sans encombre ...

Un truc que je trouve bizarre, c'est que dans un répertoire _EPSON Software_, j'ai un fichier _*EPSON printer utility 4*_ qui refuse de se lancer. Je pense que je pourrai faire les réglage de l'imprimante grâce à lui, mais bon, comme il ne se lance pas ... Je voudrai savoir si ce soft est compatible avec Mac OSX 10.4.11, que j'ai sur mon eMac ?

Merci d'avance pour d'éventuelles pistes de recherche


----------



## boninmi (23 Février 2011)

Tu as installé sur CD ou en téléchargeant sur le site Epson ? Ce n'est pas clair.
Supprime ton imprimante, réinstalle à partir du site d'Epson en choisissant bien la version correspondant à ton système. Si ça ne marche toujours pas, contacte le SAV du vendeur, il y a peut-être un défaut matériel.


----------



## jro44 (24 Février 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu as installé sur CD ou en téléchargeant sur le site Epson ? Ce n'est pas clair.
> Supprime ton imprimante, réinstalle à partir du site d'Epson en choisissant bien la version correspondant à ton système. Si ça ne marche toujours pas, contacte le SAV du vendeur, il y a peut-être un défaut matériel.



Bonjour,

J'ai procédé à l'installation via le CD dans un premier temps. Après, j'ai tenté de récupérer les drivers sur le site EPSON, mais je galère un peu. C'est la première fois en bientôt 6 ans de Mac que je galère à installer un périphérique :rose:

Quand tu me dis : "_Supprime ton imprimante, réinstalle à partir du site d'Epson_" je suppose qu'il faut que je supprime tout, non ? J'entends par là tout ce qui aurait pû être installé par le CD ... Aurais-tu une méthode simple pour repartir à zéro ? D'ailleurs, de quel lien EPSON me conseillerais-tu de partir ? 

Je suis en Mac OSX 10.4.11 ... Je me demandais si ça ne venait pas de là. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## boninmi (24 Février 2011)

Supprimer, je voulais juste dire, dans les Préférences système -> Imprimantes, supprimer l'imprimante avec le bouton - (à moins d'une présentation un peu différente dans 10.4). Ensuite, installer le pilote du site Epson, à mon avis 

celui-ci

puis réajouter l'imprimante dans les Préférences système.

A tout hasard, un essai dans une autre session utilisateur ?

Si rien ne marche tu peux essayer le pilote Gutenprint, mais la 218 n 'est pas listée (la 215 oui).


----------



## jro44 (1 Mars 2011)

Merci pour les réponses.
Où en suis-je ? Et bien j'ai retourner l'imprimante chez BOULANGER et je vais l'échanger contre un autre modèle (autre marque ?).
La personne du SAV a essayé ma EPSON SX218 sur un Mac et elle marchait. Mais voilà, c'était un proc INTEL et moi je tourne avec un bon vieux PowerPC. Et j'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a comme un petit problème de compatibilité avec cette techno.

Je vous tiendrai informé.


----------



## jro44 (4 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Finalement, après tests chez BOULANGER, il s'avère que l'imprimante marche très bien. Cependant, moi je suis sur Mac OS X 10.4.11 et j'ai un PowerPC G4 sur mon vieux eMac ... et là c'est plus la même chanson. il semble y avoir un petit problème de compatibilité.

Donc, je l'ai rendu à BOULANGER qui m'a fait un avoir ... :rose: Je verrai à acheter une imprimante quand je vais changer de Mac. J'espère m'acheter un bel iMac dans le courant de l'année :love::love::love:

@ +


----------

